# Sending Personal Items Overseas



## DetroitVSeverybody (Oct 4, 2016)

I am moving to Germany at the beginning of 2017 and my company presented me with a number of options for the move and my personal belongings. I currently reside in a 1 bedroom loft apartment.

1. Container and no money. With this option I can take all of my personal stuff, but I get no money to help with the move, beyond the container being paid for.

2. 280lbs crate and 4K EUR. This option I can take most of my personal belongings but no furniture. I would need to buy a TV, couches, bed and bedroom set, etc.

3. Nothing shipped and 8K EUR. With this option I only get covered for the items I take with me on my flight.

My general question is this; has anyone here sent a large amount of personal belongings overseas to Germany? I feel like it shouldn't cost 4K EUR to send a 280lbs crate over and I am thinking I take the 8K EUR and pay for the crate myself.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would take the 8k and ship over as little as possible. Depending on how you feel about your possessions, you might get away with just paying for a couple of extra suitcases on the flight over, or sending a small pallet by sea. (You should be able to find quotes online.)

Depending on the destination, you may just want to rent a furnished apartment for six months or a year until you figure out how and where you want to live. Depending on apartment sizes your furniture may or may not be suitable; electronics and appliances generally aren't worth bringing. 

The cost and ease of liquidating or storing possessions in the US, and your possible plans to return, would also factor into this decision.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would agree with Nononymous. Take the 8K but be careful as the German Tax authorities might consider as taxable income or benefit.
Unless you really, really have a strong need for them, try to leave as much as possible in the US. Things like furniture and TVs are pretty good quality and easy and cheap to pick up here in Germany.


----------

